# Baby's First Audi (S6 Avant)



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)




----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Baby's First Audi (texas_golfer)*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Baby's First Audi (texas_golfer)*

Looking good! Congrats & enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Baby's First Audi (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Nice purchase!!


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Baby's First Audi (RideVR6)*

VERY NICE, I love S6s, I would think about some 18" S4 avus wheels though, they would look great on there.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks good! The dogs seem to like it too.


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

Buster-approved:


----------



## GoGo97GTI (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (texas_golfer)*

My dog will not be allowed within a 50 foot radius of my S6 when I pick it up later this month.








Good to see more S6 owners here. I like the Vortex, but this forum doesn't move so well.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Umm, Buster seems to think that HE just got a new S6. I'm not going to be the one to tell him otherwise, though. 
There are quite a few S6 owners on Audizine and Audiworld, too.


----------

